# Applying for work visa whilst in Canada



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am in Canada travelling for a few months. As I am a British citizen I did not require a visa as I am not working and am basically here on an extended holiday.

However I would love to be able to stay for longer and have seen a few work opportunities that would enable me to fund this.

Is it possible to apply for the appropriate visa, so that I could get a job, whilst I am still in Canada? Or would I have to leave, apply when I am back home and then come back?

I looked into the IEC visa before I came, would this be the one I would need or is there an alternative?

Thanks all!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to find an employer willing to apply to the Candian Governnment for a LMO(Labour Market Opinion), which, if granted gives the employer permission to hire you. Without this, and they are difficult to get, you are not permitted to work in Canada.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Is that because i'm applying in Canada? Do you need an LMO for every job?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Where you're located is irrelevant. It is you, the employee, not the type of job.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

But if I had applied for an IEC before I came then I wouldn't need an LMO?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That's correct.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay thanks for your help! And it is not possible to apply for an IEC while I am in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That is also correct.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Right. So what if I found an employer who got an LMO, could I leave and then return on a tourist visa again, would that work? 

Or do I have to leave and wait for the IEC quota to open again next year?

Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you found an employer with a LMO you just need to take the LMO along with the job offer and do what's known as a go around the flagpole. Go across the border to US, get refused admission then return to Canadian side and apply for the visa. 
You can apply to Can.Gov't for extension of holiday visa but you still cannot work.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Okay thank you.

I already have a flight booked home. But if I was able to secure an LMO before I left could I turn up at the airport and present it to immigration and be able to re-enter and then work?

Sorry if I am repeating the same question, I just want to be 100%!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, you cannot flagpole at an airport.


----------



## Soll_787 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for your help!


----------

